
David Shaw vs. Seymour Papert Debate (C-SPAN 1995) - ontouchstart
https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4616565/david-shaw-vs-seymour-papert-debate
======
ontouchstart
I think this one deserves its own thread because of the importance of the
issue they discussed two decades ago.

